# F&M expression



## shesofly (May 14, 2014)

Have anyone used F&M expression for plastisol transfers? 
What is the best suppliers for Plastisol transfers?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use them often for their 15 cent and 20 cents transfers.....They work well for folks that have a low price expectation.....I generally try for cost + 30% markup on shirt & transfer and 1.00 per press....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

We all have our own preferences. I personally don't care for F&M as I think the hand is too thick; other people like the thicker feel.

I use Transfer Express for their designs. If it's my own design, I will use either Seay Graphics or Semo Imprints.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, and you'll have to decide who has the best. If you want to know more, scroll down and read the big F&M post.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I use F&m expressions all day. 20 cent transfers are a steal!!! Love them! And making plenty of $$$ using them.


----------



## cornerkid (Jun 23, 2011)

I use them quite often ....... despite their pressing instructions , I set temp high and press longer than instructed. work great!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

cornerkid said:


> I use them quite often ....... despite their pressing instructions , I set temp high and press longer than instructed. work great!


If it's working that's fine but raising the temp can give as many problems as having it too low. I would stick to the recommendations unless you are having trouble.


----------



## shesofly (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone 😊F&M sent me some samples some some pressed good and the other not so well. I think it depends on the Plastisol transfer paper they use. For example the one that didn't turn out so great paper was called Soft Stretch


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Better keep in mind that there are not 20 cent transfers out there unless you are using a lot of one kind at a time. There is a set up fee involved so be sure to figure that in also plus the freight charge.

Example would look like this.

50 Transfer = 20 cents each = $10.00(one color)
50 transfer setup charge = $20.00= .40 cents each
50 transfer to me $17.35 = $ .14.7 Cents each
This is for one color one side only = total fee of transfer = $47.35 = $.94.7 cents each.

Be sure when you are figuring them to add all cost. Hope this helps some of the new printers .


----------



## shesofly (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the example


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Dad said:


> Better keep in mind that there are not 20 cent transfers out there unless you are using a lot of one kind at a time. There is a set up fee involved so be sure to figure that in also plus the freight charge.
> 
> Example would look like this.
> 
> ...


Still cheaper than Transfer Express. I only use F&M if money is a bit tight, otherwise it's all TE. And I try to utilize their designs to turn them into my own.

TE 1 color /1 sheet
50 using their predesigns $91
50 using your own $137
Plus around $17-19 for shipping


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How much for TE transfers using my own designs, for 100? I use F&M expressions all the time, much cheaper.


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

I use them for 15 and 20 cent transfers. Otherwise FCI transfers. Would have used F&M for fashion formula but (here is a weird story) When I first started I ordered samples, pressed them and they all came out well except the fashion, probably due to my error. So a year later, with more experience and better equipment I wanted to try the fashion formula again. Not only would they not send me another sample (which I can completely understand) But they would not even sell me a sample. I was like...really, you won't sell me a sample? "No, we do not sell samples" Wow...ok. Kind of strange, so I went elsewhere for my regular transfers.


----------

